# CBOT expanding hours



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicago Board of Trade is expanding their electronic trading hours for grains and oilseeds. 22 hour days...

Regards, Mike

CME Group Expands Electronic Trading Hours | Farm Journal Magazine


----------

